# Implantation pain?



## chloesmommy

I am currently 6-7 DPO, and I'm having a sharp stabbing/pulling pain way down on my right side (feels similar to the pains I get when I ovulate). I'm hoping it's not a sign that AF is coming; has anyone else expeienced this? It's lated for about 5 hours now, off and on. Any comments welcome!


----------



## Maddysmum

sorry i cant help but good luck mate, were about the same dpo


----------



## gemmy

Hi, yes I am getting similar feelings now since yesterday - I'm about 6 or 7dpo - so similar to you. I definately think this is a good sign! I do believe that it is implantation as was wondering the same and was googling it last night and looking on here!! I have it more on my left side and feel more when lie down. It isn't painful though, but does pull/feel tight and tickle. 

I am cautious about getting my hopes up though. Also had the same last month though but got a bfn :( But I was totally convinced that I was preggers as the feeling is so unique in tummy and once previous to this and that was when I fell pregnant with my ds 2 years ago. It was stronger last month and carried on until light spotting and heavy af. I don't know but believe that was "chemical pregnancy" when implantation not successful but I really believe that I had implantation feelings last month and now have them this month too. Suppose I feel 50/50 that it will lead to pregnancy. Sounds like you and I are at implantation stage right now though and that is a great thing!! So now I'm just trying to stay relaxed and get through next week hoping af doesn't come! I hope that this is your month too! Good luck!


----------



## chloesmommy

Thanks, FX'd for us all!


----------



## stacey3690

I had cramp at 6dpo but no sharp pains gd luck x


----------



## chloesmommy

Well, I'm 7-8 DPO today, and the cramps are pretty much gone. My belly feels tight (almost like I've pulled a muscle?) and I felt nauseous this morning but I'm better now. It's so hard to tell uf this is pre-AF or pg symptoms. I guess I'll find out in a fee days!


----------



## Zeri

I had implantation cramps twice. Both times it felt like a dull achey pain on my lower right side, by my uterus area. The first time it lasted for about 20 min on 8 dpo and then stopped. I got a bfp the next day. Don't remember how long it lasted the 2nd time but it was the same type of sensation.


----------



## gemmy

Af came for me today so have no idea what I think I am feeling between o and af. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## sg0720

i have been cramping for about 5-7days now and i dont know what to make of it i hope its something positive but we shall see...i usually get AF cramping few days before she arrives not over a week before hand...


----------



## sarahuk

Ive been having the sharp pains since yesterday and im about 8dpo today, acompanied by a large temp rise this morning so hopefully its implantation. Still having it off and on today. Had a few periods of af type cramps (not like this) since 2dpo. Hopfully we will get some bfps :)


----------



## buckeyebarbie

Yes this has been happening to me all day! When I get up from laying down, it feels like I pulled a muscle in my abdomen. The pains were causing nausea early. But if these are signs of a BFP, I welcome them!


----------



## blessedlife

I'm really interested to hear what happens b/c I think I'm dpo 6 and have been feeling this pain on my lower left. FF took away solid crosshairs after I entered a low temp today. It had said I O'd on CD 13. Now I have no idea what's going on, guess I have to wait & see. I hate waiting! :wacko:

FX'd ladies that we are all getting our :bfp:!!! :happydance:


----------



## chloesmommy

Still no sign if af and she was due to show yesterday...baby dust to everyone!


----------



## sarahuk

test test!!

Still getting the ovulation type pains...no af cramps. Starting to get annoying!


----------



## Annie77

Got these pains last wed at 9 dpo and tested neg on sat 12 dpo. Boobs now sore, constipated and mild cramping which comes and goes.

Not going to test til atleast Thursday by when my AF may have arrived.


----------



## Liltrinabelle

I had it last month and af came. I don't have any idea what it was. I had it from ovulation to af on and off.


----------



## littlepeps

I am @ 13dpo and am getting alot of pain in my lower back I have never felt anything like it before ... it started about 4 days ago and has gotten worse. Also new this cycle is that from @ 5 dpo I get really sore bbs but this cycle it is hardly there and has only been for the past few days ???? I am not getting any cramps as such .. :shrug: .. heres hoping .. Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## blessedlife

chloesmommy said:


> Still no sign if af and she was due to show yesterday...baby dust to everyone!

Chloesmommy, have you tested yet? FX'd for you. :dust:


----------



## chloesmommy

I tested this morning at 13 DPO and got a very faint line, which I really hope isn't an evap. line! I'll test again in a few day if af doesn't show!


----------



## blessedlife

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:

FX'd for you!


----------



## chloesmommy

Thank you! Baby dust to everyone; I'll let you know one way or the other.


----------

